# Critique Diamon and me!



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

It looks like on the small bounce jumps you are trying to jump for him. And on the last part on the video(the last two jumps) it looked like on the fisrt jump youre legs slid back adn you continued to jump the second one. I was taught if i mess up bad on the first jump and im heading for the second jump to go around it and try again.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

When you have a horse that you know will run-out in front of jumps sometimes, sit up, widen your hands, & drive him forward with your seat right before the fence. The wide hands will help block him from running out. Since he's running out to the left, sharp take-give, take-give on your right rein will help to remind him that he's meant to stay straight and not veer out to the side. I know that your trainer may be telling you to take a forward seat while you're approching the fences at a canter, but I really think you'd be better off sitting up like you do when you do flatwork. It'll help his balance, because you can rock him back on his haunches, which should make him more willing to jump, and it'll help your balance over & after the fences, since you won't be so tipped forward from the start.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

legs legs legs legs...but you already know that Im sure. When I see a rider fall at the end of a session like that it makes me think they are working to hard and are tired. That's a lot of jumping for one session. Usually if I do gymnastics (cavelletis) I don't do course jumps or vice versa.


----------



## xChelseaxxSmilex (May 24, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> It looks like on the small bounce jumps you are trying to jump for him. And on the last part on the video(the last two jumps) it looked like on the fisrt jump youre legs slid back adn you continued to jump the second one. I was taught if i mess up bad on the first jump and im heading for the second jump to go around it and try again.


My last time jumping the 2 combo was better, but we didn't get it on cam due to batteries.lol. whenever he refused the first fence all i wanted to do was finish the combo.lol


----------



## xChelseaxxSmilex (May 24, 2009)

Quixotic said:


> When you have a horse that you know will run-out in front of jumps sometimes, sit up, widen your hands, & drive him forward with your seat right before the fence. The wide hands will help block him from running out. Since he's running out to the left, sharp take-give, take-give on your right rein will help to remind him that he's meant to stay straight and not veer out to the side. I know that your trainer may be telling you to take a forward seat while you're approching the fences at a canter, but I really think you'd be better off sitting up like you do when you do flatwork. It'll help his balance, because you can rock him back on his haunches, which should make him more willing to jump, and it'll help your balance over & after the fences, since you won't be so tipped forward from the start.


That was really good advice to me! I will defaintly do that next time. That's mainly just common sense.lol


----------



## xChelseaxxSmilex (May 24, 2009)

hotreddun said:


> legs legs legs legs...but you already know that Im sure. When I see a rider fall at the end of a session like that it makes me think they are working to hard and are tired. That's a lot of jumping for one session. Usually if I do gymnastics (cavelletis) I don't do course jumps or vice versa.


 Yes i was exhausted! lol. I think I only jumped that combo i think about 4 times, but that was probably too much. I think my instructor lisa made me do that though cause he refused so much due to my simple mistakes.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Legs seem to be your biggest 'flaw'...they are too 'loose'; you let them slip around too much on the jumps. Your legs should almost always remain in the same position when jumping as they are on the flat, it's just your upper half that helps the horse lift and jump. You are exaggerating the 'lifting' for him, too, which actually could be part of the reason why he wants to veer...he doesn't sense that you're balanced enough, which throws him off balance.


----------



## xChelseaxxSmilex (May 24, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> Legs seem to be your biggest 'flaw'...they are too 'loose'; you let them slip around too much on the jumps. Your legs should almost always remain in the same position when jumping as they are on the flat, it's just your upper half that helps the horse lift and jump. You are exaggerating the 'lifting' for him, too, which actually could be part of the reason why he wants to veer...he doesn't sense that you're balanced enough, which throws him off balance.


Thank you! and yes my legs have always been my biggest flaw ever since i started riding 2 1/2 years ago. Maybe if i just duct tape them or put cement blocks they'll stay.lol. Also i did notice feeling me exaggerating so i think that could be an easy thing for me to fix. I usually don't do that.lol


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Pick up your hands. Your hands are much too low, your elbow angle is much to open.

I cannot elaborate because I have to head out the door to work, but you need to obtain functional aids - and your carraige makes or breaks the function of these aids.

DO NOT BLAME THE HORSE - this not directly at you, but this is in general to people who like to point the finger at the horse.

Lets stop and look at the first "He almost got me" incident. This was not your horse what-so-ever - this was 100% rider error.

1) You dropped your shoulders
2) You dropped your hands
3) No where is your horse rounded, off his forehand and on his back end

You are to blame for that refusal. 100%. 

You need to sit up tall to every single fence. Wrap those legs around your horses girth, heels are anchoring you and PICK UP YOUR HANDS and aid your horse.

We as the rider, are there to bring out the best in our horses 100% of the time. 

Let me ask, would you ride a dressage test like that? Not at all - so if Jumping is Dressage with Speed Bumps, then why are you riding any differently than you would while doing flat work?

You need to be supportive as a rider at all times. Your job is to get your horse to the base of that fence rhythmic, rounded, light, in your aids, bewteen you and under a controlled manner.

How do you do that? By having functional aids. Legs wrapped around that girth, lifting your horses ribs into your seat. Seat functional *I have no qualms about your seat, it is lovely* tall upper body to remain centered over your horses gravity/motion/movement, hands working with your seat and legs - to keep that energy recycling, and to keep your horse lifted up into you.

You dropped your horse - you said HERE YOU DO IT NOW and abandoned him at the base of that fence.

The same with the veer outs - you have no functional outside aids to prevent it. 

Anyhoo - I have to go. I'll talk with ya later chickey


----------



## FlitterBug (May 28, 2009)

I like what MIEventer had to say, elbow angle is too open and wrists are broken. I would actually come back on the seat bones a bit. Don't think shoulders back, think ribs out, belly button in, relax shoulders, this will keep you from hollowing your back.

When you are on the horse, you should be standing over it, not sitting on it. If you look at a picture of you on a horse, imagine that horse vanishing and you coming straight to the ground. Would you land on your feet steadily? or woud you fall on your butt? Heel, hip, and shoulder should all fall in line. I personally have ankle problems now from poor hunter training as a child where I was constantly told "heels down". Advancing in my training, I learned that instead we should match the ankle angle to the knee and hip angles, closing the angles all around as we go into a 2. position. The weight should stay in your stirrups with the 3 points of the pelvis on the saddle, yet enough awareness of your core to "pull" the horses back up. He will be much more willing to go over those fences if you get some weight off his front legs. I need a nap.


----------



## xChelseaxxSmilex (May 24, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Pick up your hands. Your hands are much too low, your elbow angle is much to open.
> 
> I cannot elaborate because I have to head out the door to work, but you need to obtain functional aids - and your carraige makes or breaks the function of these aids.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! You always give me really good advice! and i so agree with you that was all of my fault and diamon surely tells me when i doing something wrong.lol. I wish i would have gotten an instructor so earlier than i have, but due to money problems. for riding for 2 1/2 years and hardly having an instructor is why i've probably formed a lot of habits and i absolutely HATE my legs and hands and wrists and elbows and i could just keep going.lol.


----------



## xChelseaxxSmilex (May 24, 2009)

FlitterBug said:


> I like what MIEventer had to say, elbow angle is too open and wrists are broken. I would actually come back on the seat bones a bit. Don't think shoulders back, think ribs out, belly button in, relax shoulders, this will keep you from hollowing your back.
> 
> When you are on the horse, you should be standing over it, not sitting on it. If you look at a picture of you on a horse, imagine that horse vanishing and you coming straight to the ground. Would you land on your feet steadily? or woud you fall on your butt? Heel, hip, and shoulder should all fall in line. I personally have ankle problems now from poor hunter training as a child where I was constantly told "heels down". Advancing in my training, I learned that instead we should match the ankle angle to the knee and hip angles, closing the angles all around as we go into a 2. position. The weight should stay in your stirrups with the 3 points of the pelvis on the saddle, yet enough awareness of your core to "pull" the horses back up. He will be much more willing to go over those fences if you get some weight off his front legs. I need a nap.


That is very good advice on the ankle angles i should think about that next time i ride. i've noticed though if i really think heels down and stop putting so much weight on my toes i can feel my heel go down and i can for sure feel the pain. My heels have always been a pain and one side is weaker due to fracturing the same ankle twice.lol. today i really tried to work on my shoulders and heels and i think i could clear my shoulder problem if i just stop being so lazy.lol. It will all come in time. i just wish it would all go away overnight, but we all know as riders the won't happen.lol.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

MI eventer - thats great advice....  

Im not going to criteque as its been said.... but you have been given some great advice from people.... I like your lovely horse

ekkk cavallettis - they are banned in NZ at pony clubs.....


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> It looks like on the small bounce jumps you are trying to jump for him. And on the last part on the video(the last two jumps) it looked like on the fisrt jump youre legs slid back adn you continued to jump the second one. I was taught if i mess up bad on the first jump and im heading for the second jump to go around it and try again.


You never want to teach a horse to not jump the whole line. If you keep pulling your horse out of the line, it will get it in his or her head to run out. Which is a horrible habit to get into.
The main thing, like everything else said, is your leg, but that is a common thing that happens to everyone. No stirrup work will strengthen that right up.


----------



## xChelseaxxSmilex (May 24, 2009)

sorry i haven't been on in forever guys!! lol. Thank you sparkles for the advice! That was something i was always taught.


----------



## ann15603 (Jun 14, 2009)

you got to forward. when he dodged the jump you realy didt ride it you kind of just let him do it. and if you really want to get technical you should have your horses head rounded and through. he didnt really do anything wrong when you fell off you just got to forward and got popped over. 
have fun riding!


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

xChelseaxxSmilex said:


> sorry i haven't been on in forever guys!! lol. Thank you sparkles for the advice! That was something i was always taught.


You were taught to not ride with stirrups or not to go out of a line?
If you're talking about stirrups, you can never do too much no stirrup work.


----------



## ann15603 (Jun 14, 2009)

me?....


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

No, the original poster


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

The video wont work for me, but judging from other reviews, does your horse usually have trouble with combos, bounces and gymnastics? Like, refusing, etc?


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

barefoot said:


> The video wont work for me, but judging from other reviews, does your horse usually have trouble with combos, bounces and gymnastics? Like, refusing, etc?


Nevermind, you seem to have been given good advice. Forget where I was going with this, haha.


----------



## xChelseaxxSmilex (May 24, 2009)

haha thank you barefoot! sometimes he can be lazy with the caveletti because they're so small, but the reason he refused at that fence were my own riding problems. he tells on me.lol


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Pick up your hands. Your hands are much too low, your elbow angle is much to open.
> 
> I cannot elaborate because I have to head out the door to work, but you need to obtain functional aids - and your carraige makes or breaks the function of these aids.
> 
> ...


^^ You are my hereo! You said it all! Def need to work on those hands! You looked like you were trying to hug someone with your hands so far apart. Keep those legs from slipping back and keep those toes UP! Good job, that was a pretty good fall


----------

